
The Yakuza and the Cause of the Yamaguchi-Gumi Split - MarlonPro
http://ignition.co/439
======
advertising
Tokyo Vice by Jake Adelstein is a good read for those interested in this
scene.

~~~
iokevins
For a comedic take on Yakuza (in part), "A Stranger of Mine" (運命じゃない人 Unmei
janai hito) represents a 2005 Japanese film by Kenji Uchida, starring Yasuhi
Nakamura, Reika Kirishima, Sō Yamanaka and Yuka Itaya:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Stranger_of_Mine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Stranger_of_Mine)

~~~
advertising
Thanks! Will check this out. I love all of Beat Takeshi's movies.

------
iokevins
The cause: "The direct cause of the 2015 split was money. The Yamaguchi-gumi
levies a tax on all of its affiliated factions to the tune of 1+ million yen
(~ $8,100) a month. However, not being able to bear such an expense any
longer, certain factions decided to rebel and form the new “Kobe Yamaguchi-
gumi” organization."

Indirectly, the article quotes shifting Japanese public opinion about
"designated organized crime groups" and their place--or rather, their lack of
it--in society.

